# Video in Vektor?



## Pixelschubser (26. August 2003)

Hi,

man sieht ja ab und zu so kleine Videosequenzen in Flash eingebettet.
Leider gerade kein Beispiel zu Hand wie immer.
Die sind dann meistens doch als Vektor oder?

Wie kann ich ein Video in Vektor umwandeln?
Welches Prog brauche ich dafür und welches Format sollte das Video haben?

Oder bin ich komplett auf dem Holzweg und so etwas  geht nicht?

-Pixelschubser-


----------



## boesewicht (27. August 2003)

Mahlzeit ! 

ne hast schon Recht, solche Vids kann man mit Vektoren machen.
Als erstes musst Du das AVI ( oder anderes Vid Vormat  ) zu Einzelbildern machen ( das Prog AVI2BMP bietet sich an http://www.webattack.com/get/avi2bmp.shtml ) dann würd ich die Bilder mit ner Photoshopaktion bearbeiten ( flächiger machen ) und danach in Flash laden und in Vektoren umwandeln.


Hmm falls Dir die Info nicht reicht ( hab mich kurz gehalten  ) könnt ich ein Tuto schreiben ( wir sind ja auf tutorials.de  ) 

so long ...


----------



## Pixelschubser (27. August 2003)

Hi,

ein kleines Tuto wäre super genial!
Wenn Du das machen könntest.

Da komm ich meistens besser mit klar.
Besonders weil ich noch nichts mit Flash gemacht habe.

-Pixelschubser-


----------



## boesewicht (28. August 2003)

Mahlzeit ! 

oki ... werd mal schaun was ich am Wochenende so zusammenbekomm. ( bin gerade nach Haus gekommen und totmüde, sorry )


----------



## Pixelschubser (28. August 2003)

Hi,

oder vielleicht reicht auch eine etwas längere Beschreibung.
Weiß ja nicht wie kompliziert das ganze nu ist.

-Pixelschubser-


----------

